# Cpt 20610 - I was wondering if anyone knows



## BMaxfield (Jul 1, 2010)

on Medicare web site (frame by Frame) what ICD-9 codes that Support medical Necessity for CPT 20610.  I have not been able to find the web.  Help thank you


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jul 8, 2010)

BMaxfield said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows on Medicare web site (frame by Frame) what ICD-9 codes that Support medical Necessity for CPT 20610.  I have not been able to find the web.  Help thank you



http://www.cms.gov/home/medicare.asp

Go down to the heading Coverage and click on Medicare Coverage Determination Process
Then in the LT hand box click on Local Coverage Determinations
Then scroll down and I usually click on LCD's by state. 
Then click your state and hit submit,
then click on which Medicare for outpatient procedures so for me its mcare part B. 

Then in the LT hand box click on search
Then where it says Geographic Area put in your state then type in 20610 in the CPT/HCPCS code box then hit search now
Scroll all the way down to the bottom where you will see a heading in bold that says LCD and click on L30149
scroll down hit accept
Then that is where it will tell you which icd-9 codes are medically necessary for that procedure code.


----------

